
Why Are There More Serial Killers in the U.S. Than Any Other Country? (2018) - pier25
https://www.aetv.com/real-crime/why-more-serial-killers-in-us-than-other-countries
======
hejejd
The link is dead

------
coldtea
The culture -- protestant, individualistic, greedy, guilt-ridden,
civic/community dissolution, glorification of violence, etc...

